# Potential Herd Sire??? 100% Dapple Boer



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

This guy is for sale in my area and is listed as $400. Many generations of dapple but no ennoblements. I'm breeding for meat right now, but some 4H kids are interested in showing dapples and I'd like to start showing ABGA(no color preference). Does he have potential? The buck I have right now is really long but leggy. Is this guy leggy too? He's 1X1 teated, good bite and pigment. I have not seen his testicles yet. DOB: 6/16/2009 ABGA #: 10494318
Thanks!:-D


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

To make it easier, the link to his pedigree.

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-b...3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5C595D275A2422&9=5D5A585C


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Something seems a bit off in his back legs, like maybe they're too posty. There's also not a great deal of meat on them, and if meat is your goal, he may not quite as much on his kids. I'd like to see a few other angles of him, not necessarily set up, but just so I can get a better look at his leg set and overall frame.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks like he could use a shot of BoSe. He looks a little down in the pasterns. Love the coloring


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

That link goes to a son of his. I looked over his pedigree and didn't see even one animal that was dapple. I'm confused how he is full blood dapple without having any dapples in his pedigree. I guess that makes me a little suspicious about his paperwork. He has pretty coloring but imagine him with a white body. Would you give him a second look then? For meat he would be ok but I wouldn't use him expecting to get show kids


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for catching that wasn't his pedigree! :hammer: I was looking up a bunch of relatives trying to find more information on him. 

I noticed that about his rear legs too after I posted the picture here. 

I'm not in a hurry to buy a new buck and color isn't preference. For some reason in my area it's hard to find a fullblood buck that has more good qualities than bad. 

I'm hoping to schedule a breeding to a nice buck in October but I haven't heard back from them in awhile. I can't wait!  

I think I'm going to pass on this guy... Thanks! :hi5:


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the website I found the picture on. The person selling him now doesn't have any pictures listed.

http://brittonsboergoats.weebly.com/bucks.html


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you are going to pass, he is really narrow!


----------

